# Stalling at hard turns



## Sonoma GTO (Jun 16, 2019)

Recent tripower restoration has yielded me with engine stalling during semi hard turns. Seems I saw a thread here last year but can’t find it. Possible floats not set properly? Cant remember. Anyone?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Can't contact the tri-power restoration guy and ask him for advice? He may have a few ideas seeing that is what he does. It could be the floats, or could be something else. Let us know what you find out and we can also suggest things to check.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Seemed to repeat my response, so deleted this one.


----------

